
Is DMT the key to hacking reality? - mayreck
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dmt-trips-last-longer-strassman-gallimore-influence
======
cairo_x
Wait -- these scientists think there's a possibility these hallucinations take
you to an alternate dimension, and that the 'beings' encountered are not
simply creations of our mind?

Fucking hell; they've tripped themselves retarded.

I guess there's no harm in trying.

~~~
computerwizard
There is definitely a possibility DMT takes you to another dimension.

~~~
cairo_x
I guess I don't get how dimensions can be disconnected. It's true if you live
in flatland and you move up into a third dimension you dont seem to move in
flatland, but then if you wanted to explore the third dimension you would
still move through the second, just as to exist in space one must exist in
time. If you are moving through and extra dimension an outside observer ought
to see part of that movement. (Granted I don't know what I'm talking about.)

Ok, so maybe I'd find it easier to believe if it was explained as some kind of
wormholes​ opening up to our senses that allow us to occupy some kind of
Avatar from this point in space.

I guess you could have two trippers meet in this space and exchange
information. That should be testable.

------
tropo
This stuff destroys your heart valves. You need those.

Here is how it messes with your heart valves:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-HT2B_receptor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-HT2B_receptor)

Note that DMT is in the list, along with some similar things that people play
with.

~~~
stuaxo
Is the damage permanent ?

~~~
tropo
That is kind of a strange question for something that changes the structure of
your heart valves. I'm going to go with "yes", but I'm no cardiologist. You
can get heart valve replacement surgery, which might be "permanent" depending
on your viewpoint. Death is also permanent, but you were going to do that
anyway.

